# προστηθείς



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

Μια ανάρτηση εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Νίκελ :)

Έμαθα σχετικά πρόσφατα ότι ο προστηθείς δεν είναι απαραίτητα εκπρόσωπος ή πληρεξούσιος ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλά πρόσωπο στο οποίο έχει ανατεθεί από κάποιον (τον προστήσαντα) να διεκπεραιώσει μια συγκεκριμένη εργασία. 

Ο κύριος ή ο προστήσας κάποιον άλλον σε μια υπηρεσία ευθύνεται για τη ζημία που ο υπηρέτης ή ο προστηθείς προξένησε σε τρίτον παράνομα κατά την υπηρεσία του.
922 ΑΚ
___________________

Ειρήσθω δε ότι εν τη ως άνω εννοία του προστηθέντος, δέον να περιληφθή και η ευρέως νοουµένη τοιαύτη, του προσώπου, φυσικού ή νοµικού, το οποίον χρησιµοποιείται υπό του προστήσαντος εις θέσιν ή απασχόλησιν (διαρκή ή µεµονωµένην εργασίαν), ήτις σκοπεί την διεκπεραίωσιν υποθέσεων και εν γένει την εξυπηρέτησιν των συµφερόντων (επαγγελµατικών, οικονοµικών κλπ.) του πρώτου (προστήσαντος), µετ' αυτού συµβληθέντος, είτε διά συµβάσεως εργασίας ή έργου ή και οιασδήποτε ετέρας τοιαύτης


Από εδώ.
___________________

Καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είναι σωστό να αποδώσουμε τον όρο ως *agent*, καθώς αυτός ο τελευταίος όρος υπονοεί σχέση αντιπροσωπείας και είναι συνώνυμος του representative και προς αποφυγή αμφιβολιών τείνω να προτιμάω το *nominee* (a person or entity who is requested or named to act for another).

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω, ό,τι κι αν μου τάξεις ή μου αφιερώσεις. Καταθέτω, για να βοηθήσω, το σχετικό λήμμα του Πάπυρου και της Wikipedia.

*πρόστηση, η* (Νομ.)
ανάθεση τής διεξαγωγής μιας υπηρεσίας, με ευθύνη και εξάρτηση από τις οδηγίες τού αναθέτοντος. Στοιχείο τής έννοιας τής πρόστησης είναι η ύπαρξη σχέσης εξάρτησης αυτού που αναλαμβάνει την εκτέλεση τής υπηρεσίας, και που λέγεται *προστηθείς*, προς εκείνον που τού αναθέτει την υπηρεσία αυτή, και λέγεται *προστήσας*. Η εξάρτηση εκδηλώνεται με έλεγχο τής δουλειάς τού προστηθέντος και την υποχρέωσή του να συμμορφωθεί προς τις οδηγίες τού προστήσαντος. Η σχέση τής εξάρτησης αυτής συνδέεται αναπόσπαστα με το είδος τής ανατιθέμενης υπηρεσίας που μπορεί να είναι διαρκέστερη, περιστασιακή, συμβατική ή στηριζόμενη σε πραγματικό γεγονός· π.χ. φιλοφρόνηση, ανοχή ανάμιξης κ.λπ. Η χορήγηση ή μη αμοιβής γι’ αυτήν δεν ενδιαφέρει, όπως επίσης το εάν οι τεχνικές γνώσεις τού προστήσαντος υπολείπονται τού προστηθέντος. Η σημασία τής πρόστησης έγκειται στον καθορισμό αντικειμενικής ευθύνης για αποζημίωση σε βάρος τού προστήσαντος, στην περίπτωση που ο προστηθείς προξενήσει παράνομα και υπαίτια ζημία σε κάποιον τρίτο κατά την διεξαγωγή τής υπηρεσίας του.
Για την θεμελίωση αυτής τής ευθύνης πρέπει να υπάρχει πέρα από την εξάρτηση και αιτιώδης σύνδεσμος μεταξύ δραστηριότητας τού προστηθέντος και ζημίας που προξένησε με την δραστηριότητά του αυτή. Ο σύνδεσμος αυτός θεωρείται ότι υπάρχει, εάν η ζημιογόνα πράξη γίνεται με αφορμή ή με ευκαιρία την εκτέλεση τής υπηρεσίας τού προστηθέντος. Παράδειγμα που διευκολύνει την κατανόηση τής ευθύνης από πρόστηση είναι η ευθύνη τού κυρίου για την ζημία που προξενεί ο υπηρέτης του σε επισκέπτη που περιποιείται. 

The *law of agency* is an area of commercial law dealing with a set of contractual, quasi-contractual and non-contractual relationships that involve a person, called the agent, that is authorized to act on behalf of another (called the principal) to create a legal relationship with a third party.[1] Succinctly, it may be referred to as the relationship between a principal and an agent whereby the principal, expressly or implicitly, authorizes the agent to work under his control and on his behalf. The agent is, thus, required to negotiate on behalf of the principal or bring him and third parties into contractual relationship. [...]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agency_(law)


----------



## Rogerios (May 22, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μια ανάρτηση εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Νίκελ :)
> 
> Έμαθα σχετικά πρόσφατα ότι ο προστηθείς δεν είναι απαραίτητα εκπρόσωπος ή πληρεξούσιος ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλά πρόσωπο στο οποίο έχει ανατεθεί από κάποιον (τον προστήσαντα) να διεκπεραιώσει μια συγκεκριμένη εργασία.
> 
> ...



Πολύ μεγάλο θέμα για να το ξεπετάξει κανείς με δυο γραμμές... Οι Γάλλοι τουλάχιστον έχουν τον ακριβώς ισοδύναμο όρο *préposé* και καθαρίζουν... Κτγμ., στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων ο προστηθείς είναι απλούστατα *employee*. Για τα πιο ζόρικα μάλλον απαιτείται να ξεπεράσει κανείς τους ενδοιασμούς του και να χρησιμοποιήσει το *servant *(=_ a person who performs duties for others_).

Παρεμπ., η κλασσική αντίθεση στη νομική δεν ήταν ποτέ με αντιπροσώπους κ.λπ., αλλά το θρυλικό δίδυμο βοηθός εκπληρώσεως-προστηθείς. ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Κτγμ., στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων ο προστηθείς είναι απλούστατα *employee*.


Εγώ πρωτοσυνάντησα το πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση που ο προστηθείς ήταν εργολάβος που είχε αναλάβει κάτι εργασίες σε ένα εργοτάξιο (μπορεί να ήταν και οικοδομή, δε θυμάμαι) και με αφορμή τη συγκεκριμένη σχέση έκανα και τη σχετική συζήτηση. Θα μου έλυνε τα χέρια το servant μεν, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να περάσει την έγκριση δε - γι' αυτό και πρότεινα ως εναλλακτική το nominee (γιατί η άλλη εναλλακτική είναι περίφραση, ουφ!)



Rogerios said:


> Παρεμπ., η κλασσική αντίθεση στη νομική δεν ήταν ποτέ με αντιπροσώπους κ.λπ., αλλά το θρυλικό δίδυμο βοηθός εκπληρώσεως-προστηθείς. ;)


Α, ωραία, πάω να ψάξω :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2015)

Rogerios said:


> Παρεμπ., η κλασσική αντίθεση στη νομική δεν ήταν ποτέ με αντιπροσώπους κ.λπ., αλλά το θρυλικό δίδυμο βοηθός εκπληρώσεως-προστηθείς. ;)


Επανέρχομαι καθώς ο όρος δεν έχει σταματήσει να με προβληματίζει ως τώρα (δεν στέκομαι προς το παρόν τη διάκριση «βοηθού εκπλήρωσης»-«προστηθέντος» προς το παρόν, σημειώνω ωστόσο επί τροχάδην ότι ουσιαστικά αφορούν το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά διαφοροποιούνται στη χρήση καθώς ο ένας εκ των δύο όρων συνδέεται κυρίως με τις αδικοπραξίες). Να σημειώσω ότι η μετάφραση του Α.Κ. στα αγγλικά από τον Κ. Ταλιαδόρο (1982) έχει αποδώσει -σωστά, κτγμ- τον όρο «προστηθείς» ως *servant*, όπως εξάλλου μας εξήγησε εδώ και ο Ρογήρος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2016)

Και να ξαναεπανέλθω σημειώνοντας ότι τελικά έχω καταλήξει να γράφω *auxiliary person* :)


----------

